# Dropped Lola off for spay



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, so at 7:40, she needed to be there. We go in, and the vet nurse goes over the charges. It was only twice as much as Coco's spay in Texas. Oh, we're in Florida for the winter. Anyway, she already had blood work last week, and that all checked out which I knew it would. So, the price of this spay is nearly $450. Needless to say, I was a bit shocked. But, it's scheduled, and this vet comes recommended. As I'm leaving the exam room, I was told that they require half down. WHAT? They have my dog, and they think I won't pay when I pick her up, or are they scared they'll do the spay, and they'd never see me again? I went to the front desk, nearly in tears because I'm leaving my puppy for surgery and then overnight, and they're asking for half down. I was highly insulted and told them. Then, to add more insult, they said, "Well, honey, if you aren't prepared to pay, then that's okay." I mentioned that I was as prepared to pay today as I am when I pick her up.

When this is over, I may see if I can't find another vet. So, this spay is costing about $600 when you add what they charged me for the exam, blood work and now the surgery. Does anyone else find that a bit high? Really, that isn't even the point. I'm just insulted over asking for half down when they have my dog. Unreal. I guess I'm used to my neighborhood vet in Texas who cares for all the dogs in our neighborhood and doesn't charge half that much for a spay.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It is really ridiculous what a vet charges today. I think I would look for another vet when you have time. My vet bills are usually more than my doctor visits!! So now we know why we call them our children!!!! What can we do Mary Ann......they have us by the "you know what!!!" Tee, hee, hee!!!! :smpullhair: :smtease: :smpullhair:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That does sound high. I don't know yet what it is here now, I guess I will find out soon. :shocked: Totally ridiculous that they want half down too. Sounds like they must have had problems before.

All the best for little Lola :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you had to deal with this on a very stressful day as it is, today. I have no idea what spays cost nowadays (Bisou's breeder did her spay for me)..but that does seem high to me.

Good luck to Lola on her spay!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck to Lola on her spay! let us know how she is later on  xxx


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova's neutering was $860 (spaying they said would be more around $1k), and they asked for half down. Yours sounds high for FL. :blink: Maybe your vet is from NY.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My vet in Idaho charges $150.00 and that includes blood workup. Buttttt the vets in Yuma are very expensive :smheat: I have always wondered if it was because we are snowbirds and they up the price :huh:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Their insensitivity to your bringing your baby girl in for surgery sucks. It's probably office policy and they have a tiny sign somewhere and the dolt working behind the desk has no compassion. The Vets who work there probably have no idea what goes on out front. 

I adore my Vet, he loves my girls. I always have to bite my tongue while there though, because the women behind the front desk leave something to be desired. Such as, personality. Or, at least acknowledge my girls.

I pray all goes well with Lola's surgery. I can't wait for her to be in your arms, once again, MaryAnn.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

They just called and said she was out of surgery, and I can pick her up in the morning at 8:30 which is good. Thanks for your well wishes. 

They did say it was office policy, but it isn't like I've special ordered a chair and might not want it later. I'm trying to figure out how you get stiffed over a dog spay. Do people leave their dogs and not pick them up? What difference does one day make? I've already been there twice, and they've not been stiffed by me. LOL! It's the whole idea that they have Lola, and they want half down for the "privilege" of spaying MY dog. They should feel lucky I chose to come to their clinic.  Then to insult me further by saying if I weren't prepared to pay this morning... It makes me madder the more I think about it. I've never been asked for a deposit up front for a vet bill. Oh, well, I'm not a morning person anyway, so maybe I'm totally overreacting. I will definitely be speaking to the vet about this tomorrow when I pick her up.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 15 2010, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885983


> They just called and said she was out of surgery, and I can pick her up in the morning at 8:30 which is good. Thanks for your well wishes.
> 
> They did say it was office policy, but it isn't like I've special ordered a chair and might not want it later. I'm trying to figure out how you get stiffed over a dog spay. Do people leave their dogs and not pick them up? What difference does one day make? I've already been there twice, and they've not been stiffed by me. LOL! It's the whole idea that they have Lola, and they want half down for the "privilege" of spaying MY dog. They should feel lucky I chose to come to their clinic.  Then to insult me further by saying if I weren't prepared to pay this morning... It makes me madder the more I think about it. I've never been asked for a deposit up front for a vet bill. Oh, well, I'm not a morning person anyway, so maybe I'm totally overreacting. I will definitely be speaking to the vet about this tomorrow when I pick her up.[/B]



Oh Mary Ann - I am so sorry. I know how upsetting this is. I think that was really high too. I have never had a vet want money up front. I do know on emergency vet stuff -my vets will tell people they have to give a percentage up front unless you are a long standing customer. I've also never had them keep a female overnight, so I wouldn't like that either. Hugs.
Jennifer


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

When Bonnie had her tumor removed this August, the hospital took $700 out of my account the day I brought her in (they have my debit card on file so I don't have to wait to pay when we're there). I thought, morbidly, that if she didn't make it, they didn't want to be stiffed for the rest. At her previous vet, though, they never charged up front.

I'm sorry you had to deal with that, but the important thing is, Lola is okay.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm sorry your morning didn't go well. That does sound incredibly high to me. As for the deposit, I'd think that is something they should have brought up when the appointment was made and not when you were dropping her off. If it were me I think I'd look for a new vet.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 15 2010, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885983


> They just called and said she was out of surgery, and I can pick her up in the morning at 8:30 which is good. Thanks for your well wishes.
> 
> They did say it was office policy, but it isn't like I've special ordered a chair and might not want it later. I'm trying to figure out how you get stiffed over a dog spay. Do people leave their dogs and not pick them up? What difference does one day make? I've already been there twice, and they've not been stiffed by me. LOL! It's the whole idea that they have Lola, and they want half down for the "privilege" of spaying MY dog. They should feel lucky I chose to come to their clinic.  Then to insult me further by saying if I weren't prepared to pay this morning... It makes me madder the more I think about it. I've never been asked for a deposit up front for a vet bill. Oh, well, I'm not a morning person anyway, so maybe I'm totally overreacting. I will definitely be speaking to the vet about this tomorrow when I pick her up.[/B]


I am sorry to hear that it was such an unpleasant experience. I think the price (spay) is actually pretty reasonable for my neighborhood, but I know prices deviate by region. Most important thing is that Lola is OK!  
I never heard of paying half first though, that was pretty odd. I can definitely see how you would feel insulted. After all, getting our babies spayed is a very emotional and delicate event!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I live in Palm Beach County and paid in that price range for Abbie's spay. Abbie had the works though...laser surgery, high quality anesthesia iso/sevo, IV during surgery...etc. It was worth every penny in my book as Abbie can home the same day very alert and happy. You never would have guessed that she had just had surgery....she was rolling over for belly rubs that evening. Our Vet's office gave me a price quote at our visit prior to Abbie's spay when her blood work was done. I would be bothered if our Vet's office sprung something paying half down in advance.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Isofluorane and sevofluorane are the only ones that should be used on little dogs. I believe we have a thread on 
that somewhere here.

I'm so glad Miss Lola is out and fine! I think that rate is high, even for FLorida. It's half that here. I would bring
it to the attention of the vet about the last minute demand for half upfront. They should have said that BEFORE
anything was done, including bloodwork.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Feb 15 2010, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885995


> I live in Palm Beach County and paid in that price range for Abbie's spay. Abbie had the works though...laser surgery, high quality anesthesia iso/sevo, IV during surgery...etc. It was worth every penny in my book as Abbie can home the same day very alert and happy. You never would have guessed that she had just had surgery....she was rolling over for belly rubs that evening. Our Vet's office gave me a price quote at our visit prior to Abbie's spay when her blood work was done. I would be bothered if our Vet's office sprung something paying half down in advance.[/B]


Yes, they even mentioned the laser surgery to me, and I said fine. I have no idea if she used it or not. Didn't think to ask, but since I'm getting her so early in the morning, I bet they did. Sounds like a good deal to me if Lola deals as Abbie did. Honestly, I've lived in Palm Beach County, and I wouldn't be so surprised at the price over there. But, we are now in Pinellas County, and it isn't as expensive on this side for most things. Thanks for telling me about the laser surgery. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that she used that on Lola. 

At this point, I am just happy that my baby is recovering and came through the surgery fine, but I really expected that to be the case.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 15 2010, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885934


> Okay, so at 7:40, she needed to be there. We go in, and the vet nurse goes over the charges. It was only twice as much as Coco's spay in Texas. Oh, we're in Florida for the winter. Anyway, she already had blood work last week, and that all checked out which I knew it would. So, the price of this spay is nearly $450. Needless to say, I was a bit shocked. But, it's scheduled, and this vet comes recommended. As I'm leaving the exam room, I was told that they require half down. WHAT? They have my dog, and they think I won't pay when I pick her up, or are they scared they'll do the spay, and they'd never see me again? I went to the front desk, nearly in tears because I'm leaving my puppy for surgery and then overnight, and they're asking for half down. I was highly insulted and told them. Then, to add more insult, they said, "Well, honey, if you aren't prepared to pay, then that's okay." I mentioned that I was as prepared to pay today as I am when I pick her up.
> 
> When this is over, I may see if I can't find another vet. So, this spay is costing about $600 when you add what they charged me for the exam, blood work and now the surgery. Does anyone else find that a bit high? Really, that isn't even the point. I'm just insulted over asking for half down when they have my dog. Unreal. I guess I'm used to my neighborhood vet in Texas who cares for all the dogs in our neighborhood and doesn't charge half that much for a spay.[/B]


I hope all goes well with her spay. Yes that is quite high. Those people seem uncaring. I had a vet once that only accepted credit cards or cash for new patients for 6 months and charged ten dollars if he wrote a prescription and you wanted to fill elsewhere because he didn't like the product you wanted. It takes all kind and needless to say he is no longer my vet. Fingers crossed for your baby.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Certainly sounds like they could use a good course in 'table manners' (otherwise known as common courtesy).

My guess for the 1/2 down request is that you are a brand new patient...and in this economy (esp with the prices that vet is charging), they may have a lot of 'owner surrenders' (peoplenever show up to pick up their pet). Sounds awful, but it is happening...maybe more and more now. Doesn't matter that it is a nicely bred animal - just look at all the purebreds turning up in shelters.

I'm guessing if you already had a relationship with them they may not have asked that. They certainly could have framed it nicer so you wouldn't have gotten offended.

I was shocked at the price...we have a vet we LOVE here in Vegas...and since they work with rescues as well, they offer deals on spays and neuters to encourage people to get them done. $125 for a spay. No overnight stuff - overnight stays always up the prices substantially.

At any rate, I'm looking forward to hearing that you have your baby back in your arms safe and sound soon...I know it's a worry when they get anesthesia...so glad you found a vet that came highly recommended.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad your baby is OK. I'll tell you, it just takes my breath away when I see vet charges in other places. Frankie's dental & neuter last year was around $250. And I just had one of my IG's teeth cleaned--$129. Um that was for all his teeth,not just one! Guess we're called the Lowcountry for more than one reason.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Glad Lola is doing well ! So sorry you got treated badly.........again more people that don't have common courtesy........or maybe its un-common to be courteous these days. seems more and more people make excuses to be inconsiderate. Just what you didn't need to be added to the already high stress level that today brought. Hugs to you and sure hope your baby continues to do well.





I think the fee you got charged is highway robbery ! My private vet just charges about $250-350 depending on size of the dog. No wonder there are so many unspayed and un -neutered animals- its absolutely horrid..

I would say that NOT all places in Florida charge alot. My county, Marion County Florida , has a Neuter Commuter that is sort of like a "Bloodmobile" it visits all over the county at various prescheduled points and all it does is spays and neuters, microchipping , rabies shots and county licensing.No other services, and you have to make an appointment. You are limited to 3 animals per year also, Since they only do spaying and neutering they are very good at it. No animal stays overnight. You drop of in early AM and pick up in early evening.

The UNBELIEVABLY LOW price is $25 for all 4 services- spay or neuter, rabies shot, microchip and license. They also offer the same services for $5 if you can prove you are on a fixed income, disabled, senior citizen, etc. Our county is really committed to responsible pet ownership and minimizing stray animals and unwanted litters. Its only for county residents.

Here is a picture of it
http://www.marioncountyfl.org/animalcenter...r_commuter.aspx

I must also tell you when our 4 day old filly (female baby Tenn Walking horse) got sepsis and we took her to the Veterinary College at Univ FL at Gainesville ( she was in the Equine Neonatal Intensive Care).......we had to pay $3000 down and the bill had to be paid in full before you could get our horse back.......10 days later we were $7100 poorer.... but they saved my baby horse. Now that was a Vet bill!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 15 2010, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886005


> Yes, they even mentioned the laser surgery to me, and I said fine. I have no idea if she used it or not. Didn't think to ask, but since I'm getting her so early in the morning, I bet they did. Sounds like a good deal to me if Lola deals as Abbie did. Honestly, I've lived in Palm Beach County, and I wouldn't be so surprised at the price over there. But, we are now in Pinellas County, and it isn't as expensive on this side for most things. Thanks for telling me about the laser surgery. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that she used that on Lola.
> 
> At this point, I am just happy that my baby is recovering and came through the surgery fine, but I really expected that to be the case.[/B]


I grew up on the other coast (Sarasota) and yes thing usually are less expensive on the West Coast of FL. My fiance and I joke that there is a the Palm Beach mark-up on everything over since most things seem to coast more. 

So glad that Lola's surgery went well! I know you can't wait to have Lola back in your arms and have this whole ordeal over with! Give Coco and Lola some love for me!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds VERY high to me. My old vet used laser surgery and their prices were twice as high as my new vet....and the people were rude and there were different doctors every time I went in. :angry: 

Now I drive 5 more miles down the same road and get lower prices and more friendly people. Abbey made it through her spay without the laser. 

If you're picking her up tomorrow, she should be well on her way to recovery by then!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i would definitely find another vet, it's not right the way they talked to you,
very insensitive, especially with you having to leave your baby overnight.
so glad little Lola is ok :tender:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I called my vet today to schedule a spay for my new girl, he is an excellent Vet who I have gone to for 25 years. The spay will cost $250.00 including the pre op blood work.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just want to say that I am glad she made it through the surgery just fine.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to see that Lola came through her spay surgery with no complications. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How wonderful to know Lola's spay went well! (((Sending good thoughts for a quick recovery~~~)))


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm glad she's awake and out of surgery.

I do think that price is very high...I know some parts of the country are more expensive though. Here in Texas I'd expect a spay to be anywhere from $150-$400 depending on the clinic and all the equipment/meds used. I just hate to see vets charging such high prices for spay/neuters because it really discourges people from spaying and neutering their pet. I really think vets should try to keep the cost of spay/neuters as low as they can and still make some money from it. And then if they want to charge a lot for other surgeries, go for it...but i think if spay/neuter costs were lower then more people might spay and neuter their dogs.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Prices vary greatly depending on where you are. In Northern VA, that would be low. 

Taking a deposit is policy in most vet hospitals. Many emergency facilities require the entire estimate up front. YOU know you are a good client and reliable to pay, but you would be AMAZED at how many people screw us over and we NEVER see the money. Especially at a smaller hospital we CANNOT afford to do that. It has nothing to do with their opinion of YOU and everything to do with having a policy that is right for the whole practice. 

I'm so glad she did well!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad to hear Lola is doing well now, sorry you had to go through that! They just needed to be upfront about everything and inform you!!
The first vet I went to charged $225 for the spay (they required full payment upfront), but they couldn't do the dental as they were a spay/neuter clinic. They told me to go next door at their "hospital" side. They quoted me...hold on to your seats...$1800!!! Yes, you read that right!! Needless to say, I went to another reputable vet that was $375 for spay (and overnight stay) and $220 for dental (11 teeth). I paid for it when I picked her up. 
Also, my girlfriend who is a vet in Seattle says their spay/neuter clinic only charges $50 for a neuter and $60 for a spay!! Now you know how much of a mark up there is!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 15 2010, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886207


> .
> Also, my girlfriend who is a vet in Seattle says their spay/neuter clinic only charges $50 for a neuter and $60 for a spay!! Now you know how much of a mark up there is!![/B]


Most spay/neuter clinics receive financing to be able to offer such prices. They often have volunteers working them. They often do not use the most up to date drugs to keep costs down. 
I love the idea and support our local spay/neuter clinic...but I wouldn't let my Maltese get neutered there.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am sorry to read that u had to go through this in a stressful day. At the malts' vet, you pay after the fluff gets spayed. 

I am however happy to read that Lola is doing well - that's the most important thing (((hugs))) 

Hugs


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Lola is home and no worse for the wear. She has on that plastic collar thing, as they said she was licking her stitches. I spoke with the lovely vet who definitely was apologetic about how it all went down. Told her it had nothing to do with her or her ability as a vet, but totally about office procedure. She was quite understanding. Interestingly enough, the spay ended up being about $100 less than I was quoted. So, Lola is spayed, microchipped and home safe and sound. We are now happy campers at our house. Even Coco has acted pleased to see her. :wub: :chili: :chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 16 2010, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886425


> Lola is home and no worse for the wear. She has on that plastic collar thing, as they said she was licking her stitches. I spoke with the lovely vet who definitely was apologetic about how it all went down. Told her it had nothing to do with her or her ability as a vet, but totally about office procedure. She was quite understanding. Interestingly enough, the spay ended up being about $100 less than I was quoted. So, Lola is spayed, microchipped and home safe and sound. We are now happy campers at our house. Even Coco has acted pleased to see her. :wub: :chili: :chili:[/B]


Yay!!! I'm so glad that little princess is home safe and sound. LOL at even Coco was glad to see her. Maybe all it took was a night apart to make them BFF!!! Absence made the heart grow fonder? I'm glad they apologized to you, Mary Ann!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh so glad Little Lola is back home! Bless her little heart but so glad to hear that Coco is friendlier!! :aktion033: Now, the spay is behind you and you have that little dollbaby home all safe and sound!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

We are in Martin County in FL. Dixie was spayed in May of 2008. The cost was $402.98, I just looked it up. We didn't have to leave her overnight we picked her up about 4:30PM the same day. We weren't asked for half down though. I'd want an explanation for that. Gosh I was in tears just like you were and wanted to get out of there fast. That stinks I think.
I'm glad Lola is fine. That's the biggest worry.

Edited to say: This also included the microchipping. I'd forgotten that.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 16 2010, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886425


> Even Coco has acted pleased to see her. :wub: :chili: :chili:[/B]


YEAH!!!! Maybe this was a case of "Distance made the heart grow fonder"?!?!? I'm glad that Lola is home safe and sound and the whole ordeal is over! Our vet gives you a price quote before any procedure and it has a breakdown of the prices. Then, if the final bill is different it's explained to you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so happy Lola is home and doing well! And yippee that Coco was even pleased to see her. They're going to be good friends yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I live on the east coast of Fl. in Brevard county and a spay here runs around 200. I am glad Lola did well and is home


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

All of you are so sweet. Thank you for being so concerned for my baby. We are just one big happy family now. :HistericalSmiley: I've also noticed that when I brush Lola that if she yelps a bit if I hit a knot, Coco comes over to check. I think it's getting better. Maybe one day they'll lie in a bed together or play together. At this point, I'm just glad we see some concern for one another. :wub: Thank you again for all the support. This was a bit more stressful than I imagined it would be--the situation with the spay and having a sister for Coco.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

so glad Lola is home safe and sound and the price wasn't as high as quoted. our vets here are about the same price, but i'm all to happy to pay it when i know they are getting top of the line care (i.e. iso or sevo, propofol, IV fluid drip, warming blanket during surgery, etc.). the only difference here is our vet doesn't have an overnight stay for spay or neuter, so i suppose that means ours costs more? anyway, great news that she is home and also that coco is concerned for her well-being!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yay!
A happy ending.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Great news about Lola's after spay health and even greater news about her and Coco warming up to each other!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

So glad to hear that Lola is home safe and sound. I'm sure Lola and Coco will grow very close over time. We did not introduce our 2nd Malt, Oscar, until our first Malt, Cleo was 5 years old. She didn't know what to do with him at first, she even ran away from him! She slowly warmed up and started to play with him during the first month but she'd sit and sleep on the opposite side of the room! :huh: It took nearly a year before the 2 were inseparable. It was more Oscar who was following his big sis around but the first time they slept side by side it brought tears to our eyes. RIP, my darlings Cleo and Oscar.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 16 2010, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886744


> All of you are so sweet. Thank you for being so concerned for my baby. We are just one big happy family now. :HistericalSmiley: I've also noticed that when I brush Lola that if she yelps a bit if I hit a knot, Coco comes over to check. I think it's getting better. Maybe one day they'll lie in a bed together or play together. At this point, I'm just glad we see some concern for one another. :wub: Thank you again for all the support. This was a bit more stressful than I imagined it would be--the situation with the spay and having a sister for Coco.[/B]


You know, they may never cuddle and sleep in the same bed. Zoe still doesn't appreciate that. But Zoe & Jett will sleep together in my lap. Don't know if you saw the pic I posted a couple of days ago. And Zoe will get in a bed if Jett is already in it cuz he won't move. lolol But Jett still can't join Zoe in a bed if she's there first. However, Jett's been persistent enough that she is fine with him following her and snuggling close to her on whatever piece of furniture she happens to choose. And I've noticed he's been allowed to snuggle closer and closer with time. It's been 2 1/2 years now. I've really lowered my expectations and accepted that my Zoe will never allow Jett to lay all curled up with her, wrapped around each other like we see so many others on here do. So now I just get pleasant little surprises when I see them close together when sleeping. :wub: I'm sure your two will be loving, playing, and at times squabbling sisters like sisters are.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Lola is home and doing well. As for the bonding thing, well Cassie loves Bogie. Bogie tolerates Cassie. They rarely play together. Actually, Cassie seldom plays with anyone but herself. I think that's because she had such a bad start in life. Both dogs love me so it's OK. Sending lots of good wishes for a speedy recovery for Lola.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 15 2010, 08:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885934


> Okay, so at 7:40, she needed to be there. We go in, and the vet nurse goes over the charges. It was only twice as much as Coco's spay in Texas. Oh, we're in Florida for the winter. Anyway, she already had blood work last week, and that all checked out which I knew it would. So, the price of this spay is nearly $450. Needless to say, I was a bit shocked. But, it's scheduled, and this vet comes recommended. As I'm leaving the exam room, I was told that they require half down. WHAT? They have my dog, and they think I won't pay when I pick her up, or are they scared they'll do the spay, and they'd never see me again? I went to the front desk, nearly in tears because I'm leaving my puppy for surgery and then overnight, and they're asking for half down. I was highly insulted and told them. Then, to add more insult, they said, "Well, honey, if you aren't prepared to pay, then that's okay." I mentioned that I was as prepared to pay today as I am when I pick her up.
> 
> When this is over, I may see if I can't find another vet. So, this spay is costing about $600 when you add what they charged me for the exam, blood work and now the surgery. Does anyone else find that a bit high? Really, that isn't even the point. I'm just insulted over asking for half down when they have my dog. Unreal. I guess I'm used to my neighborhood vet in Texas who cares for all the dogs in our neighborhood and doesn't charge half that much for a spay.[/B]



600.00 for a SPAY!? :smheat: Our low cost spay/neuter clinics cost anywhere from 50-65.00- where as most private vets charge 125-150 depending on the weight of the pet. OUCH,OUCH,OUCH! I would definately find another vet who was more sensitive and considerate. They seem like to only care for the $$$$ :grouphug: I am glad your baby is home and doing well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We paid $200 for the spay,includes testing before hand to make sure they're ok w/ the drugs ,then a pain killer for afterwards.. I could have left them overnight but the stress of being in a strange place,strange smells and noise,I took my babies home to care for them. Our vet is pretty cool,they let me watch (nurse) they figure if I've seen a C section,I can handle a spay.
I didn't want to leave my babies side for a minutes,stayed and helped while they woke up,then when they were ready took them home. Our vet does ask fro half down for new patients but doesn't do that w/ us. I offered to pay while they were waking up,even before the surgery,they said just mail it to us.
They're pretty cool,they know I take in strays all the time,cats and dogs.

We had a vet before that who was a real insensative jerk,I still feel that's why my dog died,we never went back. 
He knew he killed the wrong pet when he forgot I worked at the animal shelter,I didn't bad mouth him,I told them take advantage of the free vet visit and judge for yourself. They asked me who I went to and I told them where, but not why I left the other vet. Most didn't use that vet after the first visit....

All I can say is don't feel bad to leave a vet who doesn't seen to have the best interest of your pet in mind... We have the will to choose who we'll go to,our pets are trusting us to make the best choice we can. :wub: 
Hugs and kisses to your little sweetheart. :wub: Get well soon.


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

coco said:


> They just called and said she was out of surgery, and I can pick her up in the morning at 8:30 which is good. Thanks for your well wishes.
> 
> They did say it was office policy, but it isn't like I've special ordered a chair and might not want it later. I'm trying to figure out how you get stiffed over a dog spay. Do people leave their dogs and not pick them up? What difference does one day make? I've already been there twice, and they've not been stiffed by me. LOL! It's the whole idea that they have Lola, and they want half down for the "privilege" of spaying MY dog. They should feel lucky I chose to come to their clinic.  Then to insult me further by saying if I weren't prepared to pay this morning... It makes me madder the more I think about it. I've never been asked for a deposit up front for a vet bill. Oh, well, I'm not a morning person anyway, so maybe I'm totally overreacting. I will definitely be speaking to the vet about this tomorrow when I pick her up.


 
Okay, so I must admit I didn't read until the end of this thread, and realize that someone else may have already touched upon this already. 

1. People stiff us for the bill ALL THE TIME. And I mean A LOT. 

2. How much do you think you'd pay for an ovohysterectomy (human)?

3. Unfortunately, people ditch their animals with us. However, we do not ask for money down before spays and neuters. 

4. Yes, it's a lot of money--BUT--you get what you pay for. Expenses go wayyyyy beyond what people realize. 

-Anesthesia Costs:
a. syringes & needles
b. IV catheter (tape & vetwrap used to secure it), gauze/cotton balls & surgical scrub
c. that anesthesia machine....not just the gas used in the tanks, but the other things that must also be replaced frequently (things that remove extra gas that would otherwise escape to the air, etc) 
d. suture material
e. scalpel blades
f. gauze
g. sterilization materials---special detergent, lubricant for the surgical instruments, surgical wrapping paper, special tape to make sure the autoclave has worked its magic
h.clipper blades (when you use these as frequently as we do on as much hair as we do, they need to be maintained and replaced) 
i. Anesthestics: local 
j. that nice technician who monitors your dog's heartrate, capillary refill time, respiration rate and quality, depth of anesthesia; talks to your dog in silly voices as they put the catheter in, sits with your dog in a cage until the patient can breathe on its own after surgery, puts a ton of extra towels in the cage to make sure the patient is comfortable. 
k. and last but not least, THE DOCTOR and his or her time and expertise. 

Sorry, I didn't mean for this to turn into a lecture, but I think most people would be a little more understanding of vet bills if they really knew where the charges come from. Your bill is just about what my vet would charge for a spay on a small dog, and I live in south florida. We are neither the least nor the most expensive in the area. 

I do understand WHY you're mad. I know it's more about the principle of being asked for a down payment. It seems like an insult to you, when in fact, it's a policy that has been put in place because people really do ditch their animals or flat out refuse to pay a bill. And what can we do?--nothing. It ends up going to collections. So while good pet owners (like you seem to be) think it's outrageous that anyone would take Fluffy to the vet and never come back, many people don't care. 

Take Care,
Dena


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our Vet is very expensive. Teeth cleaning will usually run us around $400. without any problems. Ozzy has dental xrays and some problem areas to deal with and that bill ran $600. Did include his check up.
The Vet has a big Maltese clientel, researches the breed and if needed consults with Michigan State Vet. School.

She will work with us as to payments and what needs her attention or can be done by the Tec.

We love her to pieces and feel so confident when emergencies arise. Can't imagine taking our precious Boyz anywhere else.

Our rescue girl, Lola, just had her spay and we had to take her to another clinic. Needless to say I did not feel as confident.
The Rescue paid the bill and we bought the pain meds. First bill that Bob liked!!!!!!!:sweatdrop: He always groans but never begrudges a cent.

Just my take on this subject. We worry enough when our little ones are put under or have a problem and like the confidence we have in our family Dr. we also have in our Vet. She is worth every $$$ we have paid.


----------

